# Sexing Cories



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

Is there an easy way to tell the difference between the male and female Cory? I'd like to breed mine, but need to make sure I have a pair of different sexes!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

View the cories from above. I like to put them in a small plastic container, without any aeration to view them. The males will be more slender and torpedo shaped...especially in the mid-section. Females will be more robust in the mid-section...particularilly in the area starting from the pectoral fins, to where the dorsal fin ends. I used to have good pics showing the difference. Unfortunately; I deleted them.


----------

